# Suez Canal blocked by EVERGIVEN



## dapaterson (23 Mar 2021)

There's a Captain having a very, very bad day.  Their oversize container ship has accidentally pivoted and completely blocked the Suez canal.

Photo: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374457942099980295
Realtime position of the ship: EVER GIVEN Current position (Container Ship, IMO 9811000) - VesselFinder


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Mar 2021)

dapaterson said:


> There's a Captain having a very, very bad day.  Their oversize container ship has accidentally pivoted and completely blocked the Suez canal.
> 
> Photo:
> 
> ...









 Oh ship....


----------



## brihard (23 Mar 2021)

That's... less than ideal.


----------



## dapaterson (23 Mar 2021)

daftandbarmy said:


> Oh ship....


If that Captain is telling the shipping company that he has it under control, I guess you could say that he's full of ship.


----------



## brihard (23 Mar 2021)

Canal needs to hydrate and eat a banana.


----------



## MilEME09 (23 Mar 2021)

brihard said:


> Canal needs to hydrate and eat a banana.


Maybe  moltrin and a change of socks?


----------



## Haggis (23 Mar 2021)

MilEME09 said:


> Maybe  moltrin and a change of socks?


This is far more serious. Cepacol and fresh foot powder.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Mar 2021)

Bank suction, really sucks.......


----------



## Halifax Tar (24 Mar 2021)

And this children is why Jesus him self created Tugs on the 8th day.


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Mar 2021)

Colin Parkinson said:


> Bank suction, really sucks.......



What is this 'bank suction' of which you speak, and about which I have no knowledge? I am fascinated, do go on....


----------



## dapaterson (24 Mar 2021)

Look closely at the shoreline by the bow in the picture above, and you'll see an excavator trying to dig out the bow; almost as if the protruding bulb in front of the ship (there's a technical name for it that I don't know) is rammed and jammed into the bank.


----------



## Kilted (24 Mar 2021)

At least it isn't an RCN ship.


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Mar 2021)

There was some momentum there, and notwithstanding what looks to be a fairly heavy load, the ship has ridden up the bank significantly, vis a vis the waterline exposure forward. This is going to take not an insignificant amount of MacGyvering to get things sorted out.


----------



## lenaitch (24 Mar 2021)

daftandbarmy said:


> What is this 'bank suction' of which you speak, and about which I have no knowledge? I am fascinated, do go on....



Wiki, but a decent description:









						Bank effect - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




A former colleague used to live on the St. Clair River, which is about 1/2km wide in that area, and said you could watch the water recede along the shore when a big laker sailed by.


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Mar 2021)

Better take the long way around.


----------



## FJAG (24 Mar 2021)

lenaitch said:


> A former colleague used to live on the St. Clair River, which is about 1/2km wide in that area, and said you could watch the water recede along the shore when a big laker sailed by.



I used to go camping at Algonac State Park just a bit up and across from Walpole Island and quite enjoyed watching the freighters chug past on the St Clair. Same for the state parks along the St Lawrence. There's something disturbingly tranquil about sitting around with a beer in your hand watching a big laker go by.

🍻


----------



## dapaterson (24 Mar 2021)

This is not good.



			https://static.independent.co.uk/2021/03/24/08/2021-03-24T080052Z_2068522214_RC2KHM9DUYO5_RTRMADP_3_EGYPT-SUEZCANAL-SHIP.JPG


----------



## kratz (24 Mar 2021)

> ...quite enjoyed watching the freighters chug past on the St Clair. Same for the state parks along the St Lawrence. There's something disturbingly tranquil about sitting around with a beer in your hand watching a big laker go by.



Beer in hand and watching freighters sail past, figured you were talking about Halifax harbour.


----------



## lenaitch (24 Mar 2021)

FJAG said:


> I used to go camping at Algonac State Park just a bit up and across from Walpole Island and quite enjoyed watching the freighters chug past on the St Clair. Same for the state parks along the St Lawrence. There's something disturbingly tranquil about sitting around with a beer in your hand watching a big laker go by.
> 
> 🍻



Indeed.  A few years ago I had a minor role in a lengthy Inquiry in S/W Ontario and living out of a suitcase while attending.  Many evenings I would go down to the Sarnia waterfront and watch the world float by.

A former colleague's ex-father in law was a laker captain, and told the story of the time he lost control downbound at Windsor (can't remember if it was mechanical, but current was involved, not Canal Effect) and realized he wouldn't fit sideways under the Ambassador Bridge so went under it backwards.  Apparently, reports were written.


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Mar 2021)

That's a damn big ship to get stuck. I reckon there is an expert somewhere in the world that can get it unstuck.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (24 Mar 2021)

OldSolduer said:


> That's a damn big ship to get stuck. I reckon there is an expert somewhere in the world that can get it unstuck.











						Roto-Rooter Plumbing & Drain Cleaning Services in Canada
					

Roto-Rooter is the #1 name in plumbing and drain cleaning. You can rely on our Canada plumbers for fast, expert plumbing and drain services. Call 1-800-768-6911.




					www.rotorooter.com


----------



## dapaterson (24 Mar 2021)

OldSolduer said:


> That's a damn big ship to get stuck. I reckon there is an expert somewhere in the world that can get it unstuck.


----------



## MilEME09 (24 Mar 2021)

dapaterson said:


> This is not good.
> 
> 
> 
> https://static.independent.co.uk/2021/03/24/08/2021-03-24T080052Z_2068522214_RC2KHM9DUYO5_RTRMADP_3_EGYPT-SUEZCANAL-SHIP.JPG


BIP it


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Mar 2021)

MilEME09 said:


> BIP it



Where's an engineer section with a _come along_ when you need them?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Mar 2021)

The insurance claim is going "chacing" every hour......


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Mar 2021)

daftandbarmy said:


> What is this 'bank suction' of which you speak, and about which I have no knowledge? I am fascinated, do go on....







and how they train for it


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Mar 2021)

Colin Parkinson said:


> and how they train for it


----------



## Kilted (24 Mar 2021)

daftandbarmy said:


> Where's an engineer section regiment with a _come along_ when you need them?


----------



## brihard (25 Mar 2021)

I’m thoroughly enjoying the fact that it appears the ship drew a dick in the Red Sea while waiting to enter the canal.


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Mar 2021)

brihard said:


> I’m thoroughly enjoying the fact that it appears the ship drew a dick in the Red Sea while waiting to enter the canal.


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Mar 2021)

Apparently it’s not just naval aviators drawing dicks in the sky...there appears to be a wider nautical nexus to dynamic dickery...


----------



## dapaterson (25 Mar 2021)

So NWOs are as juvenile as pilots is what you're saying...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (25 Mar 2021)

I like how anchoring areas #10 and 18 have disused submarine cables running through them, what could go wrong......


----------



## MJP (25 Mar 2021)

Dig faster!!!


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Mar 2021)

What strikes me from that photo is that, even if they dig around the bulbous bow to clear visible contact, the loaded waterline is so much higher than the actual water surface that there must still be a huge amount of the (fwd) ship’s mass still on solid ground.  This seems not over by a long shot.


----------



## Kilted (25 Mar 2021)

How long is the trip the long way around?


----------



## dapaterson (25 Mar 2021)

Kilted said:


> How long is the trip the long way around?


An additional two weeks or so, from what I understand.

If you made the right short term play on oil and gas stocks, you've probably made some decent coin...


----------



## YZT580 (25 Mar 2021)

they are talking of having to off-load at least part of the cargo in order to lighten her enough to float.  That isn't something they can do quickly.  There are 20000 containers onboard.


----------



## Kilted (25 Mar 2021)

YZT580 said:


> they are talking of having to off-load at least part of the cargo in order to lighten her enough to float.  That isn't something they can do quickly.  There are 20000 containers onboard.


Do they even have the capacity to do that at that location?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (25 Mar 2021)

And for the nutjob fringe dwellers









						QAnon Claims Suez Canal Ship Used by Hillary Clinton to Traffic Children
					

Conspiracy theorists make huge leap because the vessel is operated by a company called Evergreen—which is Hillary Clinton's Secret Service codename.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Blackadder1916 (25 Mar 2021)

A view from on high


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375078054884749318
Though the photo in the tweet purports that it was taken "this morning" according to some reports the ship has been moved against the bank of the canal.









						Satellite Photo Shows How Giant Ship Is Blocking Suez Canal
					

A 1,300-foot cargo ship ran aground due to heavy winds as it was entering the Suez Canal. The ship, named Ever Given, has blocked the passageway for other ships from either end since Tuesday.




					www.ibtimes.com
				





> . . .
> 
> As of Wednesday morning, the Ever Given had been partially refloated and moved alongside the bank of the canal, Suez port agent GAC told Reuters.  . . .


----------



## Brad Sallows (25 Mar 2021)

Billions of dollars worth of time passing away and they've got one excavator working...not even a large crowd of concerned engineers and workers standing around pointing at things.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (25 Mar 2021)

Brad Sallows said:


> Billions of dollars worth of time passing away and they've got one excavator working...not even a large crowd of concerned engineers and workers standing around pointing at things.



Well, to make you happy . . . 











						SCA -  	Continuing the Floatation Works of the Grounding Vessel in the Suez Canal
					

This content has been shared from the official website of Suez Canal Authority




					www.suezcanal.gov.eg
				





> Admiral Osama Rabie, Chairman and Managing Director of the Suez Canal Authority has announced today; Thursday March 25th, 2021, that navigation through the Suez Canal is temporarily suspended. That is only until the floatation works of the large Panamanian container vessel EVER GIVEN; that ran aground at the 151 km area (Canal Marking), are complete.
> His Excellency has declared that yesterday witnessed the transit of 13 vessels from Port Said, among the Northern convoy, that were expected to continue their transit through the Canal according to projections on the time of completion of the floatation works of the grounding vessel. However, an alternative scenario had to be adopted; which entailed those vessels dropping anchor in the Bitter Lakes waiting area, until navigation can be fully resumed after the floatation of the vessels.
> The floatation efforts included towing and pushing the grounding vessel using 8 large tugboats; largest of which is BARAKA 1 with a towing power of 160 tons.


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Mar 2021)

Maybe Monday before enough tide. 

Waiting For High Tide To Dislodge 200,000-Tonne Ship Blocking Suez Canal​​Waiting For High Tide To Dislodge 200,000-Tonne Ship Blocking Suez Canal


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (26 Mar 2021)

Has anyone else read the recent claims that there is some RUMINT that it may have been geo-hijacked by the CCP?  Interesting theory.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (26 Mar 2021)

In case not, this is what I happened to read last night....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375060376434438149
Candidly of I was looking for "Who gains most and loses the least?", I would probably be looking at Iran first...but that's just me.


----------



## blacktriangle (26 Mar 2021)

Cdn Blackshirt said:


> Has anyone else read the recent claims that there is some RUMINT that it may have been geo-hijacked by the CCP?  Interesting theory.


It crossed my mind that a threat actor may have remotely exploited the ship. There is a lot of potentially vulnerable operational technology in play across various industries, as security has often been overlooked. At the same time though, ships do seem to collide or run aground sometimes...


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Mar 2021)

Might be time to 'de-nationalize' that canal again 









						Suez Crisis - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




But seriously, this is the first time this has ever happened I think, so I believe Hanlon's Razor ( "never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity") applies here.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Mar 2021)

Bring in these two; they'll get it out.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (26 Mar 2021)

daftandbarmy said:


> Might be time to 'de-nationalize' that canal again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While rare, not the first time.  According to this Bloomberg article there have been "75 shipping incidents reported over the past decade" in the Suez Canal.  This latest has undoubtedly resulted in the longest closure, but the canal was been closed for days and hours before due to collisions, fires and groundings.  And then of course, there were the years it was closed due to the unpleasantness between Israel and the Arab world - that's my personal memory of the canal, crossing it in blackout on the pontoon bridge at Qantara that went up every night.


----------



## Navy_Pete (26 Mar 2021)

daftandbarmy said:


> Might be time to 'de-nationalize' that canal again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's one of the biggest ships in the world and it ran aground in a windstorm with Suez Canal pilots in charge. Not really hard to imagine a scenario where they get pushed aground from having a huge sail and can't steer out of it.

Not that it couldn't be hacked, but seems like a massive amount of work and risks war, and China will also be affected by it when the EU exports start backing up in their container yards with no ships to pick them up. China is also on a big PR campaign trying to win influence with all the countries in the region who are directly affected, so not really sure why they would spend billions on those aid efforts and then do something like this in a fit of pique. 

If someone had hacked it and managed to make it run aground, that would be both impressive and frightening, but seems kind of pointless anyway if you can't claim it. Really don't follow the logic there.

I mean, we managed to run an AOR into a floating dry dock while turning around in Halifax harbour when the ship drifted faster than we could correct for it. No one was blaming another country for that one (also pretty hard to remotely hack pneumatic-mechanical controls). In a way, sailing around with yesterdays technology tomorrow frustrates modern hackers, who are working about 10 years ahead of what we have fitted.


----------



## YZT580 (26 Mar 2021)

PMedMoe said:


> Bring in these two; they'll get it out.


Love it.  Call in the real experts eh?  But you will have to explain the photo to anyone under 50


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Mar 2021)

Navy_Pete said:


> It's one of the biggest ships in the world and it ran aground in a windstorm with Suez Canal pilots in charge. Not really hard to imagine a scenario where they get pushed aground from having a huge sail and can't steer out of it.
> 
> Not that it couldn't be hacked, but seems like a massive amount of work and risks war, and China will also be affected by it when the EU exports start backing up in their container yards with no ships to pick them up. China is also on a big PR campaign trying to win influence with all the countries in the region who are directly affected, so not really sure why they would spend billions on those aid efforts and then do something like this in a fit of pique.
> 
> ...


The voice of reason. Well said sir.


----------



## blacktriangle (26 Mar 2021)

OldSolduer said:


> The voice of reason. Well said sir.


In this case, I'm inclined to agree with Navy_Pete until I see evidence to the contrary. I can barely pilot small watercraft on a good day, so I can't even fathom something that large and unresponsive.

With that said, I believe it's important to keep an open mind to emerging threats or technology. It's easy to dismiss things as fantasy until your units start unintentionally breaking EMCON, or your defensive systems are suddenly deactivated at an inopportune moment. Perhaps you aren't even being directly controlled, but your systems have been compromised in a manner in which your inputs don't correlate to the desired or expected outputs.

Additionally, one must not rule out the human factors. Recent events have shown us that those occupying even the most senior positions often have their fair share of skeletons in the closet. It is not unreasonable to conclude that individuals (military or civilian) in high-stress/tempo occupations may make poor decisions at some point...enough so that a state or non-state actor may be able to coerce them into providing sufficient access to systems to pull some scary things off. 

Apologize for continued derailed, but I feel certain dead horses are worth beating.


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Mar 2021)

reveng said:


> In this case, I'm inclined to agree with Navy_Pete until I see evidence to the contrary. I can barely pilot small watercraft on a good day, so I can't even fathom something that large and unresponsive.
> 
> With that said, I believe it's important to keep an open mind to emerging threats or technology. It's easy to dismiss things as fantasy until your units start unintentionally breaking EMCON, or your defensive systems are suddenly deactivated at an inopportune moment. Perhaps you aren't even being directly controlled, but your systems have been compromised in a manner in which your inputs don't correlate to the desired or expected outputs.
> 
> ...


I’m inclined to agree.


----------



## Walt (26 Mar 2021)

"Additionally, one must not rule out the human factors. Recent events have shown us that those occupying even the most senior positions often have their fair share of skeletons in the closet. It is not unreasonable to conclude that individuals (military or civilian) in high-stress/tempo occupations may make poor decisions at some point...enough so that a state or non-state actor may be able to coerce them into providing sufficient access to systems to pull some scary things off."

 I fully understand & appreciate your well stated opinion. Much more can be stated, and would probably require/result in another thread.

In *most* organizations, there is always a 2 I/C, to take over in the event that the commander  "makes a poor decision".  Prior planning and fail safe options make for a stable plan. Just my 2 cents worth.

Walt


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Mar 2021)

Not related but a cool video of a giant taker hitting a wave and the bow snapping.


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Mar 2021)

Jarnhamar said:


> Not related but a cool video of a giant taker hitting a wave and the bow snapping.


This just reaffirms my choice of service. Big bodies of water are dangerous


----------



## Lumber (28 Mar 2021)

Jarnhamar said:


> Not related but a cool video of a giant taker hitting a wave and the bow snapping.


Hate to burst your bubble, but that's not a giant tanker. That's a relatively small, very narrow, and very shallow river barge that got stuck just outside its "river" in the black sea during some really bad weather. Actually it's not even thta bad weather, just really bad relative to a typical river, and these things are not designed for this kind of weather.


----------



## brihard (28 Mar 2021)

Jarnhamar said:


> Not related but a cool video of a giant taker hitting a wave and the bow snapping.


Ahh, the ol’ ‘front fell off’. A nautical classic.


----------



## Journeyman (28 Mar 2021)

Walt said:


> In *most* organizations, there is always a 2 I/C, to take over in the event that the commander  "makes a poor decision".


That would be entertaining.
CO: "We're doing a left flanking."
2 I/C: "I think that's a bad call boss; it's OK, I'll take over here"  🍿


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (28 Mar 2021)

Jarnhamar said:


> Not related but a cool video of a giant taker hitting a wave and the bow snapping.



Lumber sort of beat me to it. The Arvin Moment was not a "giant" nor a tanker. She was a smallish coastal bulk carrier, 46 years old at the time (anybody spots a problem with age here ... or in the Canadian Navy ) And she was at anchor in a river estuary when this occurred, which explains the very short period of the waves. This short period, not the size of the waves which were overall not that big, is what broke her back.


----------



## lenaitch (28 Mar 2021)

I just watched an interesting video on CBC with the guy who led the recovery of the Costa Concordia and he feels dredging is the key.  They apparently have as many dredgers as the space will allows and have sent down AUVs to survey the (now disrupted) canal profile and ship's hull.  This and possibly off-loading fuel and ballast.  If they don't do it right, they could do more damage.  Apparently there are only a handful of ports in the world that can handle ships of this size so there is no crane afloat that could be brought into offload.

He feels this won't be last, and there are even bigger ships coming online in the next few years.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Mar 2021)

Lumber said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but that's not a giant tanker. That's a relatively small, very narrow, and very shallow river barge that got stuck just outside its "river" in the black sea during some really bad weather. Actually it's not even thta bad weather, just really bad relative to a typical river, and these things are not designed for this kind of weather.



Hey now, a 375 foot ship is giant to someone who's never sailed 😀

But it's not the super tanker I originally thought.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (28 Mar 2021)

Walt said:


> In *most* organizations, there is always a 2 I/C, to take over in the event that the commander  "makes a poor decision".  Prior planning and fail safe options make for a stable plan.





Journeyman said:


> That would be entertaining.
> CO: "We're doing a left flanking."
> 2 I/C: "I think that's a bad call boss; it's OK, I'll take over here"  🍿



Sounds like it would make a good movie.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (29 Mar 2021)

And it's off.









						SCA -  	Successful Refloating of EVER GIVEN
					

This content has been shared from the official website of Suez Canal Authority




					www.suezcanal.gov.eg
				





> Successful Refloating of EVER GIVEN​29 March 2021
> 
> Admiral Osama Rabie, Chairman and Managing Director of the Suez Canal Authority (SCA), has announced today, Monday 29th March, 2021, that the Panamanian container ship has been successfully refloated. This was the result of successful push and tow maneuvers which led to the restoration of 80% of the vessel’s direction; with the stern 102 m. away from the bank of the Canal now instead of 4 m. prior to the refloating.
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Mar 2021)

Some of you will enjoy this video, goes on about some of the risks, problems and about the salvage industry in general


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Apr 2021)

Shop steward!


The guy driving the Suez Canal excavator says he got by on 3 hours of sleep a night and hasn't been paid his overtime yet​ 







                                                                             Abdullah Abdul-Gawad standing at his excavator on March 29.                                                                                                        Abdullah Abdel-Gawad/Facebook                                                                                                                     

Abdullah Abdul-Gawad told Insider about helping free the Ever Given ship from the Suez Canal.
He said the work was exhausting and he and his colleagues barely slept.
He said he's proud of his role in the unusual event but felt he got little official recognition.
See more stories on Insider's business page.
 

When the excavator operator Abdullah Abdul-Gawad learned that there was an emergency at the Suez Canal, he thought it meant he would have no work that day.

Instead the hours ahead — and the next five days and nights — had quite the opposite in store. The Ever Given, a skyscraper-size container ship, became lodged in the banks of the canal on March 23, and Abdul-Gawad's boss needed him urgently.

"We need you to get in a car and come right now because you're the only excavator driver who's close enough," Abdul-Gawad, speaking with Insider via an interpreter, recalled being told.

Describing the scene that faced him at work, Abdul-Gawad told Insider it was "really quite something."

"It was awe-inspiring," he said.

The 28-year-old, who has been operating excavators since university, said he and his colleagues worked 21-hour days, barely sleeping — and still had not received their overtime pay.









						The guy driving the Suez Canal excavator says he got by on 3 hours of sleep a night and hasn't been paid his overtime yet
					

The man who helped dig the Ever Given container ship out — as the world shared memes of his excavator — says he did not get the recognition he wanted.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## RyanWalker09 (14 Apr 2021)




----------

